# KAYSERI | Projects & Construction



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Kayseri, Turkey*










Kayseri is a large and industrialized city in Central Anatolia, Turkey. According to the Turkish Statistical Institute, as of 2011 the city of Kayseri had a population of 844,656 and its metropolitan municipality 977,240. Kayseri has many visitor's attractions by its own right; Seljuk and Ottoman era monuments in and around the center, Mount Erciyes as trekking and alpinism center, Zamantı River as rafting center, the historic sites of Kültepe, Ağırnas, Talas and Develi to name a few. Kayseri is served by Erkilet International Airport and is home to Erciyes University.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*ERCIYES CONVENTION CENTER*

*ERCIYES CONVENTION CENTER*

http://www.spdo.com.tr/index.php/en/main/projeler/id/27-erciyes-convention-center

We had been invited as a part of the project by Kayseri Metropolitan Municipality to the competition for the planned and rapidly ongoing application for Kayseri Erciyes Winter Olympics. This project has a total of 35.0000 sqm, when it is finished, it will be the biggest convention center in Kayseri. The formation of asuch convention center in this region which has winter sports activities, would be an example for other regions in Turkey and worldwide.

We did not use glass any where except the entrance facade due to Kayseri hasa lot of heat-cold difference. Because there is fog around the Erciyes Mountainmost of the time of the year, we have created an inward-oriented design instead of landscape oriented. The western blind wall which facing Winter Olympics and the side of mountain center has been turned into rational, fractured and in pieces a facade inspired by the topographic structure of the mountain.

When planning the structure, we have relied on that the building shouldbe in a line with the road elevation. Removing the excavation is very hard because Kayseri has very hard ground layer. We have established the building on the existing slope with starting the road elevation which groundfloor settles on it, without excavation. Entered with a large entrance hall onthe ground floor, there are security and information part; next to the rack,management department and offices; on the other side, VIP reception, cafe, exhibition space, foyer, meeting rooms, restaurant, large loungearea and workshops. At the lower floor of the convention center, there are 2500-seat conference hall, a meeting room which can be divided three parts, for 100 people; next to the large entrance hall, a special VIP and an artist entrance and also, a 400-seat restaurant and cafe & bar for 250 people.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*KAYSERI KULOGLU HOTEL*

*KAYSERI KULOGLU HOTEL*

http://www.spdo.com.tr/index.php/en/main/projeler/id/129-kayseri-kuloglu-hotel

Kocasinan Kayseri has an area of ​​12,000 m2, the project is located, 132-room hotel project. The hotel and hotel rooms on 3 floors which contain 15 normal floors.

The design phase of the project, work out with the silhouette of aerial photographs regretted. Alternative to mass times the heights of buildings, taking into account the environment in many tried and, reaching the final design, the mass was thought to alleviate the degradation. The hotel rooms are positioned with views of Mount Erciyes, 'MOUNTAIN' and 'WINTER SPORTS' is one of the themes on the basis of masses of ice in the glass-like glass, designed and made ​​fractures associated with the environment.

Transparent and opaque bodies, plucked from the design stage, the input and created more space for green volumes, but also thought to alleviate the perception of the hotel.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*RADISSON BLU HOTEL*

*RADISSON BLU HOTEL*

http://www.spdo.com.tr/index.php/en/main/projeler/id/91-radisson-blu-hotel

This project in the center of Kayseri, is a 5-star hotel project located in away of Erciyes Mountain view. Two alternatives have been developed for the project.

The first of these has a construction area of about 34.000 sqm and the entrance is overlooking to Sivas Street. The hotel has 15 floors and 3 basement floors, totally 216 hotel rooms. On the ground floor there area reception, a restaurant, toilets and, a wide gallery where there are escalators down to the cellar floor. Each bedroom floor has 5 luxury suits, totally there are available 16 bedrooms. Considering the view of Erciyes, we have oriented most of the bedrooms to the view and also, on the 15th floor there is an open terrace.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Kayseri Restaurant*

*Kayseri Restaurant*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/galeri/detay/60644/1


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Kayseri Ice Skating Hall*

*Kayseri Ice Skating Hall*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/galeri/detay/58301/1/Proje/1640


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Mobilyakent Home-Center*

*Mobilyakent Home-Center*

Source


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*ERKUT RESIDENCE*

*ERKUT RESIDENCE*

http://www.spdo.com.tr/index.php/en/main/projeler/id/85-erkut-residence



Erkut Residence has been planned as commercial and residential complex in the district of Kayseri, Melikgazi with an area of 40.000 sqm. The project involves a housing area about 30.000 sqm and 10.000 sqm with an commercial area. One of the leading contracting firms Erkut Group has undertaken the investment and implementation phases of the project.

There are indoor-outdoor social facilities, covered parking area and green parts in the rate of 70 %. The project area is on the last island where on the one of the first and most important axes, Sivas Street. Intercity Road Viaduct limits the project land.

When beginning the design, the first criterion is that creating a green band with 30 m around the all construction area to eliminate the negative effects of the Viaduct.

The second criterion is reducing the sound and negative effects which are reasoned by city.

The other criterion is directing housing orientation to the view of Erciyes Mountain and city center.

According to these criteria, this project has been created as a construction which consisting of blocks on an arc towards Erciyes Mountain direction.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Marriott Hotel*

*Marriott Hotel*

http://www.spdo.com.tr/index.php/en/main/projeler/id/131-kayseri-hotel-ii


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*KAYSERI RESIDENCE*

*KAYSERI RESIDENCE*

http://www.spdo.com.tr/index.php/en/main/projeler/id/54-kayseri-residence



The project is located on Melikgazi, the district of Kayseri, on a new path ofthe Talas also, the project and Erciyes University are close by. The project of residence is going to be the first ecological building of Kayseri, at the same time apartments with 420 sqm they have the feature of having the biggest flats in Kayseri. 14-storey building consists of 2 blocks adjacent to each other and there are 4 x 6 +1 duplex, 52 x 5+1 apartments.

We have designed large floor gardens which (50-60 sqm) are for common use of 4 apartments, in the curvilinear form so, there have been provided the continuity of green in the building. The special terraces have a viewof Erciyes that will not close. The stairs of the floors has been framed with glass thus, there has been achieved the visual relationship of stairsand green which extends till the floor hall. The apartments have large spaces and they include a salon with 68.5 sqm, a kitchen with 28 sqm and there are separate bathrooms for each bedroom and also, jacuzzi and steam room which have been divided by glass in the bathroom of parents. Kitchen and living room have been considered together and there has been provided a transition between them.

At the ground floor of the residence, a comfortable and comprehensive social facility has been planned for people who live in the residence. A fitness center, yoga-pilates rooms, an indoor swimming pool, sauna, steam room, Turkish bath, shock showers and a cafe have been settled in the facility as convenient and comfortable spaces.

We have designed the arrangement of environment as being sensitive as well as in the interior spaces of the project. Furthermore, exterior spaces gain function with a playground for children where the point of connection between water and green and also, a corner of the rest and its landscape. Parking areas have been planned under the ground thus, there is remaining area for landscape and each apartment has the space for 2 cars and also,the plan has been made considering the guest vehicles.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Erciyes Winter Sports Center Masterplan*

*Erciyes Winter Sports Center Masterplan*

Source


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Kayseri Minibus Terminal*

*Kayseri Minibus Terminal*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/kayseri-bati-ilce-terminali/1476


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Kadir Has Congress and Sports Center*

*Kadir Has Congress and Sports Center*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/kadir-has-kongre-ve-spor-merkezi/1473


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

amazing projects! all of them are great! (and I didn't knew about this city :/ )


----------



## player_1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Jakob said:


> Kayseri Minibus Terminal
> 
> http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/kayseri-bati-ilce-terminali/1476


This is awesome for a minibus terminal


----------



## elano4000 (Aug 20, 2011)

Kayseri çok kaliteli sehir


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Argos*

*Argos*

http://www.arkitera.com/proje/index...n-erciyes-davetli-mimari-proje-yarismasi/1833


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Avanos Brige and Revitalization Project*

*Avanos Brige and Revitalization Project*

http://www.arkitera.com/proje/index...oprusu-ve-cevresi-mimari-proje-yarismasi/1866


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Republic Square Reorganization and Revitalization*

*Republic Square Reorganization and Revitalization*

http://wowturkey.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=124052&start=0


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Abdullah Gül University*

*Abdullah Gül University*


mühendislik.fakültesi.dış.mekan.görünümü5 (Large) by AguHayalim, on Flickr


köprü.bina.genel.görünümü2 (Large) by AguHayalim, on Flickr


11 (Large) by AguHayalim, on Flickr


p02 (Large) by AguHayalim, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*RADISSON BLU HOTEL*

*RADISSON BLU HOTEL*

http://www.spdo.com.tr/index.php/en/main/projeler/id/91-radisson-blu-hotel

This project in the center of Kayseri, is a 5-star hotel project located in away of Erciyes Mountain view. Two alternatives have been developed for the project.

The first of these has a construction area of about 34.000 sqm and the entrance is overlooking to Sivas Street. The hotel has 15 floors and 3 basement floors, totally 216 hotel rooms. On the ground floor there area reception, a restaurant, toilets and, a wide gallery where there are escalators down to the cellar floor. Each bedroom floor has 5 luxury suits, totally there are available 16 bedrooms. Considering the view of Erciyes, we have oriented most of the bedrooms to the view and also, on the 15th floor there is an open terrace.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Kayseri Secondary School*

*Kayseri Secondary School*

http://www.kayseri.bel.tr/web2/inde...ticleid=2295&cntnt01returnid=107#.UqVICOIshR0


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Kayseri Knowledge and Technology Center*

*Kayseri Knowledge and Technology Center*

http://www.arkitera.com/proje/index/detay/kayseri-bilim-ve-teknoloji-merkezi/2763


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ That one is cool.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Kayseri Fortress Redevelopment*

*Kayseri Fortress Redevelopment*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/katil...n-iki-kademeli-ulusal-mimarlik-yarismasi/2039


----------



## xanterra (Nov 28, 2007)

Wasnt there a Bazaar like structure in the Castle?


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

They can't be serious about this blobitecture at the old fortress, what a disgrace to the historical structure! Seriously, WTF? hno: icard:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm not against the general idea. If done well then marriage between old and new can be very exciting.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

It's trying so hard to stick out, like a sore thumb - it will be an utterly ugly eyesore. Build it somewhere in the green and it might work.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

I think the opposite is true - it looks clumsy and uncomfortable almost like it's trying to hide. Braver design with some angles (Gehry, Zaha or Koolhaas) would have been fantastic.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Kayseri Ice Ring*

*Kayseri Ice Ring*

http://www.triptod.com/project/photo/view/listing_id/1386/photo_id/58964


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Kayseri High Court*

*Kayseri High Court*

http://www.atasarim.com.tr/tr/proje/kayseri-bolge-adliye-ve-bolge-idare-mahkemesi


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Mobilyakent Home-Center*

*Mobilyakent Home-Center*

http://www.erciyeskss.com/


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Kayseri Chamber of Commerce*

*Kayseri Chamber of Commerce*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/katil...et-binasi-ulusal-mimari-fikir-yarismasi1/3273


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Ommer Hotel*

*Ommer Hotel*

*ARCHITECT:* Özer + Tulgan


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Erciyes Hotel*

*Erciyes Hotel*
*Kayseri, Turkey*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/erciyes-otel/3966


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Outdoor Sports Center*

*Outdoor Sports Center*
*Kayseri, Turkey*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/acik-sahalar/4019


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Başkent Premium*

*Başkent Premium*
*Kayseri, Turkey*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/baskent-premium/4251


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*KOSB Industrial Design Center*

*KOSB Industrial Design Center*
*Kayseri, Turkey*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/kosb-endustriyel-tasarim-merkezi/2902


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

*Kayseri Archaeological Museum*









Kayseri Kale İçi Arkeoloji Müzesi


2008 yılında açılan, Kayseri İç Kalesi’nin Korunarak Kültür Sanat Ortamına Dönüştürülmesi Projesi Ulusal Mimarlık Yarışması’nda 1. ödülü kazanan proje, Kadir Uyanık, Zafer Ertürk, Emel Birer tarafından tasarlandı.




www.arkiv.com.tr


----------

